# install bloque bootcamp



## johann51 (18 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour, l'application Boot Camp ne peut se finaliser avec une impossibilité de partionnement en fin de process
j'ai tenté de vérifier l'intégrité de mes volumes de stockage via sos mais ça ne daigne fonctionner

merci d'avance !


----------



## Locke (18 Juillet 2021)

johann51 a dit:


> Bonjour, l'application Boot Camp ne peut se finaliser avec une impossibilité de partionnement en fin de process
> j'ai tenté de vérifier l'intégrité de mes volumes de stockage via sos mais ça ne daigne fonctionner


Tu tentes de faire l'installation dans quel Mac, car tu ne donnes aucune information ? Quelle version de Windows, que reste-t-il de place disponible dans ton disque dur ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue.


----------



## johann51 (18 Juillet 2021)

merci de ton aide !!!
j'ai un iMac 27" fin 2015
windows 10 64gb


----------



## Locke (18 Juillet 2021)

johann51 a dit:


> windows 10 64gb


Le fichier .iso officiel est à télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement en 64 bits.


johann51 a dit:


> j'ai un iMac 27" fin 2015


Vu ta copie écran, tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème, mais je m'interroge. As-tu pris l'option FusionDrive ?

Par curiosité, tu lances le Terminal et tu feras un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Pour le résultat dans ta réponse, tu auras 2 clics à faire...




...dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvrira, tu colleras le résultat, puis un clic sur Continuer et tu valides ta réponse.


----------



## johann51 (18 Juillet 2021)

merci à toi,  oui fichier iso bien provenant du site officiel, et un fusion drive effectivement


```
% diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         23.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  14.2 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 284.8 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                622.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.3 GB    disk2s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.3 GB    disk2s5s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.9 GB     disk3
```


----------



## Locke (18 Juillet 2021)

johann51 a dit:


> et un fusion drive effectivement


J'avais un doute que tu enlèves, par contre il va falloir que notre ami macomaniac te vienne en aide, car triturer via le Terminal un FusionDrive n'est pas ma tasse de thé.


----------



## johann51 (18 Juillet 2021)

merci tout de même !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2021)

Bonsoir *johann*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive *apfs* à *800 Go* > crée un volume indépendant *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32* de *200 Go* > ré-affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. En cas de blocage --> on devrait savoir où et pourquoi.


----------



## johann51 (18 Juillet 2021)

merci de ta prise en charge 


```
% diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 800g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 223 683 072 000 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 776 312 057 856 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 32 614 907 904 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk1s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-F8CC686BD994CAC58E0A525C64B2C9D6329887202C9FA5AC86D15A7994507C67)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk1s2 from 999 995 129 856 to 776 312 057 856 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49180
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         23.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  14.8 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 284.8 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                622.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.3 GB    disk2s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.3 GB    disk2s5s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2021)

Aucune erreur n'est relevée à la vérification préalable de l'*apfs* > pourtant le redimensionnement bloque avec le message indicatif suivant :

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```

un problème est intervenu en cours de redimensionnement des structures du *Conteneur apfs*

Dans tous les cas des forums où j'ai vu passer ce message d'erreur --> il signifie que le système de fichiers *apfs* s'est installé avec une erreur interne clandestine. Indécelable à la vérification > elle est par suite incorrigible > mais néanmoins bloquante. En résumé : le *Conteneur apfs* se trouve verrouillé à sa taille actuelle. 

- la seule solution consiste à supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive *apfs* > avant réinstallation de Big Sur et récupération des données. Ce qui pose la question d'une sauvegarde : en as-tu une pour tes données personnelles ou pas ?​


----------



## johann51 (18 Juillet 2021)

oui oui je n'ai aucun problème à tout réinitialiser ayant les sauvegardes physiques et cloud à disposition !

comment procéder stp pour tout remettre d'équerre ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2021)

Redémarre > les *2* touches *⌘R* (*command R*) tenues pressées = démarrage sur un clone en *RAM* (exécuté à la volée) de l'OS de secours du volume *Recovery* du *Conteneur*. Démarrer en mode secours sur la *RAM* en indépendance des disques internes --> est la condition pour pouvoir supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive qui les associe.

- tu obtiens après un temps de chargement un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Passe la commande  :

```
diskutil list internal
```

qui affiche la configuration interne seule

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Safari*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil > tu colles dans un bloc de code

=> ces informations donneront l'index d'appareil du *Conteneur* après ce démarrage de secours. Probablement *disk3*.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## johann51 (18 Juillet 2021)

j'y suis

```
dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk4⁩         23.7 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk4⁩         1000.0 GB  disk1s2

/dev/disk4 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk4
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  14.1 GB    disk4s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 284.8 MB   disk4s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                622.9 MB   disk4s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk4s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.3 GB    disk4s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk4 ; diskutil list internal
```

(un point-virgule *;* au 2è tiers de la commande) la commande supprime le Fusion Drive --> ce qui reformate un volume *Untitled* standard sur chaque partition de disque > puis ré-affiche la configuration interne résultante

Poste le retour.


----------



## johann51 (18 Juillet 2021)

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk4 ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation on disk4
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD - Données" on disk4s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk4s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk4s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk4s4
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk4s5
Unmounting Volume "Update" on disk4s6
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
2 new disks created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s2
Finished APFS operation on disk4
Removing disk0s2 from partition map
Removing disk1s2 from partition map
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *24.0 GB    disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
                    (free space)                         23.7 GB    -

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
                    (free space)                         1000.0 GB  -
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2021)

Bon : ça arrive. La commande a loupé à la fin le reformatage des 2 partitions > que tu vois ici supprimées et transformées en espace libre. On corrige ça avant recréation du Fusion Drive.

- passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :​

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ SSD gpt disk0
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ HDD gpt disk1
```

qui réinitialisent chaque disque > en reformant des volumes standards : *SSD* & *HDD* sur les 2 disques

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## johann51 (18 Juillet 2021)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ SSD gpt disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name SSD
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 22 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ HDD gpt disk1
```


----------



## johann51 (18 Juillet 2021)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ HDD gpt disk1
Started erase on disk1
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk1s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name HDD
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s2 as a 931 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2021)

Parfait. Recréation du Fusion Drive *apfs* à présent. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap create disk0s2 disk1s2 "Macintosh HD"
```

(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) la commande recrée un Fusion Drive *apfs* associant les 2 partitions *disk0s2* & *disk1s2* > avec génération d'un *Conteneur* hébergeant un unique volume *Macintosh HD*

Poste le retour.


----------



## johann51 (18 Juillet 2021)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap create disk0s2 disk1s2 "Macintosh HD"
Started APFS operation on disk0s2 (SSD)
Creating a new empty APFS Container
Unmounting Volumes
Switching disk0s2 to APFS
Switching disk1s2 to APFS
Creating APFS Container
FusionLC autodetect: LC Fusion
Created new APFS Container disk4
Disk from APFS operation: disk4
Finished APFS operation on disk0s2 (SSD)
Started APFS operation on disk4
Preparing to add APFS Volume to APFS Container disk4
Creating APFS Volume
Created new APFS Volume disk4s1
Mounting APFS Volume
Setting volume permissions
Disk from APFS operation: disk4s1
Finished APFS operation on disk4
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2021)

Parfait. Tu peux quitter le *terminal* et lancer l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS Big Sur*" (dans la fenêtre d'accueil des 4 *Utilitaires macOS*) > en choisissant *Macintosh HD* comme destination.

- ça va prendre du temps > car il y aura un téléchargement préliminaire des composants d'installation de Big Sur depuis le serveur Apple de récupération --> soit plus de *12 Go* !​


----------



## johann51 (18 Juillet 2021)

ok macomaniac je ferais cela demain matin, car il se fait tard
je te remercie sincerement pour ton temps et ta pedagogie ! 

bonne fin de soirée


----------



## macomaniac (18 Juillet 2021)

Note que si tu éteins ton Mac ou redémarre --> l'OS de secours s'effacera de la *RAM*. Il faudra alors que tu redémarres avec les *3* touches *⌘⌥R* (*command option R*) tenues pressées = démarrage par internet téléchargeant en *RAM* un OS de secours Big Sur depuis le serveur Apple de récupération > avant de démarrer le Mac dessus.

- tu retrouveras alors une session de secours avec son option : "*Réinstaller macOS Big Sur*". Et le nouveau Fusion Drive toujours en place bien sûr.​


----------

